# algae/snail option/stocking question fluval edge



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

This is a mash up thread for a few questions for my Fluval Edge (6GAL). 

problem (but not really) is a hairy algae that a baby bushynose pleco wont touch thats growing directly under the stock lighting (which I have no intentions to change out). Will an apple snail eat that, or anything similar like a certain shrimp? Will such added critters be at risk from an assassin snail? If nothing will eat it, the algae isnt out of control and theres no plants in the tank, so its not a bad hit of colour :lol:

Whats your opinions on stocking male guppies in there with a couple of cories? The substrate is just small gravel. The bushynose pleco will come out and go to the 55g if the cories will be compatible, it's starting to grow up anyways. 

(I think I am set on the guppies, I tried pea puffers in there and they both died about 2 weeks apart for unknown reasons. Maybe the tank wasnt old enough yet.) The tank is in a corner, and I think the activity and colour of guppies would make it appealing, although those pea puffers were pretty damn cool. 

Comments, suggestions, and tips welcome!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Is it black brush algae (BBA) or green thread algae? Both of them will be eaten by Amano shrimp.

And good move on relocating a BNP. You really only want otos for something that small.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

It's great that you have the 55 gallon to move your fish to, like the pleco, whenever you need more space!

I think pygmy corydoras (any kind) would do well in a 6 gallon. Male guppies would be pretty and I see them in Fluval Edges all the time. There are some in Aquariums West's display tanks right now, I think. And there are some gorgeous guppies around now, too. Do you like the look of male endlers? They're a little smaller. Male endlers and pygmy corydoras or otos and some amano shrimp would be nice, in my opinion! 

The Edge is a very elegant tank. I hope you will post some pics of your rescape.


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

picked up 3 amano shrimp and 3 cories. gonna let them settle a few weeks. lfs i usually go to didnt have very nice lookin guppies so ill be checkin out another one a half hour from me later. they usually have nice ones.


----------

